# My Vanity 1yr Later Pic Heavy



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 1, 2010)

9-29-10 Update
So I promised I would update a year later to see where I was at in the collection process. In the past year I have redecorated my room, repainted my vanity and expanded my collection. 

View My First Vanity Post http://http://www.specktra.net/forum...-heavy-149729/






My Liberty Of London Dunclaire Bedding 




My wall above my vanity pictures of mydaughter and music notes her daddy is a drummer we didn't want to make the room to girly again. 




My Vanity Since being repainted 




Upclose of my vanity




Eye Drawer 




Palettes & Trio's




Mineralized Eye Shadows




Liners and Grease Paints




Paint Pots




Pigments (Sorry I didn't take a pic of my single shadows) 




Lip Drawer 




Lip Gel'ee




Lipgloss




Lipstick




Misc Prolongwear Dazzleglass ETC




Face Drawer




MSF's








Beauty Powders








Blush




Foundation and Glimmershimmers




Powders and Bronzers




Cleansers and Moisturizers




B2MEmpties Cotton Rounds and Cosmetic Sponges 
My Hoarding Obsession Below 




All my New Unopened MAC goes to a drawer till I'm ready to use it. 




I'm such a hoarder none of these are backups besides Lavender Whip I have 2 or 3 of




New MSF's 












Holiday Mineralize Kit 




Pigments








Single Shadows




Mineralize Shadows




Blush




Lipsticks and Glosses




MISC




Palettes




Holiday 2009 
Thats it for now I guess you will be seeing another update around September 2011.


----------



## geeko (Oct 1, 2010)

very nice


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice collection!

I LOVE your bedding and your chair!


----------



## kc8 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow, what a great collection and setup!  I just have one question:  How do you resist the urge in not ripping all those brand new boxes open?!  =)


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2010)

Awesome! I really like your vanity area. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kc8* 

 
_Wow, what a great collection and setup! I just have one question: How do you resist the urge in not ripping all those brand new boxes open?! =)_

 
I guess I don't really think about it I'm use to using the same stuff everyday now if I have the time and patience to sit there and do something different then I might pull something new out of my drawer. My Venomous Villains stuff I got Thursday is sitting unopened as well but Im pry going to use some of that and not just put it in my drawer. My friends come over and want to rob that drawer and I can't let them its all mine lol! It's all stuff I will use eventually.


----------



## jujubot (Oct 2, 2010)

Such an impressive collection!  I love your chair and the organizers in your drawers =)


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 3, 2010)

You go girl! I remember looking at your set up when I first joined
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luv'n the new bedding & chair,I need to make ya a canvas for ur wall lol. My vv sat in the box for a day lol


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Great collection... love the colors.  Your vanity is wonderful!!  Nice little glam spot.


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

IN LOVE.
  	Amaze!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 5, 2010)

I really like your collection nice


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 10, 2010)

gorgeous!  Great collection!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would love it and deffinently hang it up!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 20, 2010)

Love it!!! I have a two drawers full of unopened products. I'd started to feel bad. Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one.


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice collection!  I love your bedding.


----------

